# Regex: nicht auskommentierte System.outs suchen



## Kryptaesthesie (26. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich möchte gerne in Eclipse alle Dateien suchen, in denen nicht auskommentierte 
System.out.print Anweisungen stehen.
Problem dabei ist, dass nach den // beliebig viele Leerzeichen / Tabs kommen können (Einrückung).
Ich wollte über Search -> File suchen und einen regulären Ausdruck verwenden.

Wie müsste dieser aussehen? Regex ist Neuland für mich.
Kommentarblöcke müssen nicht berücksichtigt werden!

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe! 
Gruß
der Gerrit


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (26. September 2008)

Hi Gerrit,

versuch's mal so (ohne Gewähr):


```
^[\s]*//[\s]*System\.out\.print
```

LG


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (26. September 2008)

Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe... 

Leider hat das nicht geklappt.
Es wurden auch folgende gefunden:

```
//System.out.println("[" + sql_artikelstamm + "]");
```


Ich habe mal 
	
	
	



```
^[\s]*[^/]*System\.out
```
 ausprobiert und bin schon ein Stück weiter. Allerdings müssen jetzt noch mehrere Zeilen verhindert werden... hmmm



EDIT:
Ich habe jetzt, glaube ich, eine funktionierende Version:

```
^[\s]*[^/\n\*]*System\.out\.print
```


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (26. September 2008)

Hi,

könnte sein, dass ich Dich falsch verstanden habe. Manche verstehen unter "Auskommentieren" das Entfernen der Kommentarzeichen, andere das Gegenteil. 
Der gepostete Ausdruck hätte alles der Form

<Einrückungen>*//*<Einrückungen>System.out.print<beliebig>

finden sollen.

LG


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (26. September 2008)

kuddeldaddeldu hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> könnte sein, dass ich Dich falsch verstanden habe. Manche verstehen unter "Auskommentieren" das Entfernen der Kommentarzeichen, andere das Gegenteil.
> Der gepostete Ausdruck hätte alles der Form
> ...


... hat er auch ;-)

Gruß und danke
der Gerrit


----------

